# The freshness of summer



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

I know this is the wrong forum, but the NE is home base for me. Man, what an awesome summer so far! Tons of 60's-70's for highs, and nights in the 40's-50's; with a couple dips to the high 30's. Rain every week, and not just a sprinkle. The forest is as lush and bloomed as can be, and the rivers are cool and flowing.

I caught a couple late, spring steelhead the third week of June, but hadn't fished much since then. I've been jonsing BAD for AS winter steelhead lately, so skams would have to do...lol. Both days had good fishing for where I was, and it was nice to land some absolute FRESH trout. Gutshots were the norm, and they fought good. I hit 10 summer runs in a few hours fishing each morning. Chrome white and firm, orange meat...not a bad way to pass the time till fall!


----------



## GrizzlyAdams237 (Jan 29, 2010)

Nice job!!


----------



## Minner_Chaser (Jul 9, 2013)

The weather has treated me horribly. Temperature wise, LOVING it. Rain wise... eh.... it's thunderstormed almost every time I went out to fish, which I get that chance only once or twice a week due to working overtime all summer.

So basically I'm not blaming the weather, I'm blaming my boss. Lol.


----------



## DXT Deer Slayer (Nov 14, 2009)

Awesome fish Jon, just gotta get the leaves off those trees and get the compass pointed East. Just a few and a half more months.....


----------



## monkman (Aug 22, 2013)

Beautiful Chrome on those fish!!


----------



## concentroutin (Jan 7, 2014)

Good report and pics as always. Nice fish!


----------



## cdoj (Mar 14, 2013)

Beautiful fish!


----------



## localyahoo (May 28, 2009)

The best is when you get the right wind and the cool deep water comes into the bay. My Brother and I have had days when we would catch big browns, steel, and the kings would come up at night in that river. All smack dab in the middle of summer. And not another person with a rod. Nice fish btw!!


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

localyahoo said:


> The best is when you get the right wind and the cool deep water comes into the bay. My Brother and I have had days when we would catch big browns, steel, and the kings would come up at night in that river. All smack dab in the middle of summer. And not another person with a rod. Nice fish btw!!


Still the same deal for the most part. Much less emphasis on browns though; they're an occasional catch anymore.


----------



## concentroutin (Jan 7, 2014)

Hey AuSable, do you have much luck throwing spinners or cranks when conditions are good up there, or is it more consistent with spawn? I have hit the timing just right with kings and steel in close in late July a few years back. We did ok, not great. Any color/size tips if you do ever fish that way up there? Thanks.


----------



## concentroutin (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh yeah, I am talking about the slower water down below, I know it would be tough in the faster/skinnier water.


----------



## Invisible (Sep 3, 2008)

The idea that this river is even being discussed, whether it is in the right forum category or not, is ridiculous! This is clearly an unmentionable stream. The pictures have proven enough to tick off the local fishermen. Further discussion of the fishery seems a bit reckless. 

If someone has questions about it, ask in a private message.


----------



## localyahoo (May 28, 2009)

The name of the river hasn't even been mentioned for one and all that's been discussed is tactics and congrats. Trust me, from what I have seen in fishing that river for 25+ yrs that some of the "locals" will ruin that spot long before any out of towner does.


Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

localyahoo said:


> The name of the river hasn't even been mentioned for one and all that's been discussed is tactics and congrats. Trust me, from what I have seen in fishing that river for 25+ yrs that some of the "locals" will ruin that spot long before any out of towner does.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


A guy named Eric stands out....


----------



## concentroutin (Jan 7, 2014)

Ha Ha! Spot on local yahoo. Sorry to inquire about tactics at that 'secret' location. C'mon dude, really? I do propose a peaceful resolution for that spot though. Have a couple of CO's set up shop there for a couple of days in September/October and April. My bet is the locals would be the worst offenders. Not trying to hijack the post, AuSable. Wow.


----------



## herb09 (Jan 11, 2009)

That's what you get for fishing the west side Jon lol.

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Everyone relax; it's no big deal. I know the risks of posting and feel comfortable with it. I've been bored on here lately and thought maybe I could get something going. I've also had the steelhead blues pretty bad lately, but don't feel as bad now!




herb09 said:


> That's what you get for fishing the west side Jon lol.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Yup...damn west side!


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

ausable_steelhead said:


> Everyone relax; it's no big deal. I know the risks of posting and feel comfortable with it. I've been bored on here lately and thought maybe I could get something going. I've also had the steelhead blues pretty bad lately, but don't feel as bad now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good job man,,,,beautiful fish!...

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Everyone knows a lot of secret spots flow through major northern tourist towns where everyone can see every fish in the sections, lol. Anyway, I live in midwest Michigan and can name at least ten rivers or tribs I would rather stop and fish before I made it thats far. I have fished it and it is a nice little river, but would it be my go to spot if I had a destination to fish salmon or steel or skams? Probably not. I wouldn't worry too much about bringing too much attention since I am sure plenty of people stilk have no clue where it is, and if they do they already know it gets fish. Not to mention by the time reports get posted the people who are following reports get the "should have been here yesterday".
I pretty much gave up on posting pics and reports here because people get so butthurt, or you get your inbox blown up by a bunch of rare contributers to the site looking for handouts. I miss m-s of ten years ago.

Anyway, A-s, nice chromers. Been thinking of getting after some skams myself, but everytime I think about it I remember trout season is dwindling and the brookie fishing gets really hot this time of year.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

If this river is secret that is just ridiculous, and I live here and fish here for a good portion of the year.

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

